# ADX 1/10TH scale oval car



## stoney1983 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi, I am new to the hobby and I was wondering if the car I bought was decent. It is a ADX 1/10TH scale oval car. I have been trying to find out more about the car but can't find any information.

Thanks Brad


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Brad, the ADX is now the Maverick.The ADX is a very good car but isn't made anymore.You'll be very happy with a Maverick as it is a very well built car and very fast.


----------



## stoney1983 (Feb 12, 2007)

Do you know of any good sites about these cars, I am racing carpet oval with a bunch of guys that race at the Snowbirds and they are running KSG, Custom Works cars like that will the ADX compare to these cars?

Thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Try this 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=105


----------



## stoney1983 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks the thread helped me out.

Do you guys think that the ADX(maverick) is comparible to the KSG, CustomWorks and Hyperdrive?


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

stoney1983 said:


> Thanks the thread helped me out.
> 
> Do you guys think that the ADX(maverick) is comparible to the KSG, CustomWorks and Hyperdrive?



ANY car can/will be fast with the right setup, Some may be easier to setup then other's


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

Stoney: You can go to swiftracingproducks.com or JPHracing.com and get more info on the Maverick.... As far as being comparible to the others, depends on who you ask.. you will probably get get ten different answers from ten different racers, But I believe that the Maverick is one of the best chassis out there and yes It is very comparible to the others, Jake Rosen the owner of JPHracing and co designer is very helpful along with some other team drivers..

JP


----------



## stoney1983 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the help!


----------

